# PM 1030 DRO Install



## WMello (Mar 11, 2017)

Please notice that most of the pictures were taken via a mirror setup on the back of the lathe.






And now I would like to submit it for the contest of "Most Complicated Lathe DRO Installation Ever"

W


----------



## jer (Mar 11, 2017)

WOW. That looks great. I've had one for a couple of years and thought about doing that, but after seeing ALL that I decided I'm not up to it. LOL.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 11, 2017)

Very nice execution!! I would be willing to bet that planning all that out made for a real workout. Very very nice!


----------



## starr256 (Oct 7, 2018)

As an example of an alternative setup for a cross slide DRO (X direction), I submit a picture of what Precision Mathews did on my PM103V. The DRO is on the far right, attached to the cross slide via three screws with spacers. It is a simpler installation. However, I lost about 2" of usefulness of 
the tailstock spindle length and had to grind a hex key to use on the cross slide lock cap screw. Not complaining, just presenting an alternative installation. As a rank amateur, I have found the DRO to be a great help.


----------

